# Uncle gave me a box of old cameras (for sale?)



## SkidMarkyMark

I'd be willing to sell them. As long as they go into good hands. I rather sell individually, but just PM me or AIM me (bugggiscoming). They are vintage, he told me most work. I can test them for you guys if you want. email me if u guys want too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







































some lenses that came with the box









misc parts






I would also like names and information, that would be neat. If it matters, they were owned by a famous deceased artist. I'll find out his name. 
Im not a scammer, you can message me on my ebay and ill reply
EPIC FIGURES items - Get great deals on Classic Superstars, Ruthless Aggression items on eBay Stores!


----------



## magkelly

If the antique camera collectors on here aren't drooling I'd be very surprised. I'm not sure what all of them are, but I recognize enough of them to know that some of those cameras are genuinely antique and that they should be worth a great deal if they still work. 

Start here:

Photoethnography.com - Photoethnography Equipment

Also look on Ebay under Film Cameras, Antique.


----------



## cameramike

while they are antiques most of them are rangefinders, just not that special. Also there appears to be a lot of just broken pieces looks as though the box was flipped over and dumped out. Looks as though there are also two motion picture cameras there. 

Try keeping them as your own collection, if you have no interest ones that work (shutter mechanism and aperture) contact local schools and see if they are interested, its a great way to teach students the working parts of a camera.


----------



## SkidMarkyMark

they were owend by this guy
Morris Scott Dollens


----------



## djacobox372

That realist stereo camera and viewer is pretty cool...  stereo photography is starting to get popular again, you should be able to get a good price for that online.


----------



## SkidMarkyMark

Do you know what the other ones are called?


----------



## j-dogg

I spy with my little eyes a Kodak Signet 35.


----------



## SkidMarkyMark

okay guys a year later.. I FINALLY listd them on ebay.. they have like 4 days

so after this dont ask me about the cameras! 

EPIC FIGURES items - Get great deals on WWE Jakks, WWE Mattel items on eBay Stores! (its a shortcut to my ebay store)


----------



## Mitica100

OK, thanks for letting us know. What happened to the rest of the stuff, like the shutters, lenses? Are you going to list those as well?


----------

